# Filter just for purigen?



## Epiphyte (22 Jan 2021)

I saw Green Aqua using a second cannister filter just to hold purigen in their 650L Angel tank, which I had never thought of but may solve my permanently tannin stained water. Has anyone here done this or tried it?

I'm looking at perhaps the Oase Filtosmart 60 which would hold, give or take, 500ml of purigen and provide me with another 300L/hr of flow.

I currently have purigen just stuffed into my current filter, but I'd like to add more as the tannin staining is quite bad.

Any disadvantages to this, or is it just a waste of money?


----------



## Nick potts (22 Jan 2021)

If you could use some extra flow then go for it, otherwise is just another plug, more electricity and more equipment in the tank.

Purigen is great stuff for removing tannins and you don't need loads, how big is your tank?


----------



## Epiphyte (22 Jan 2021)

Nick potts said:


> If you could use some extra flow then go for it, otherwise is just another plug, more electricity and more equipment in the tank.
> 
> Purigen is great stuff for removing tannins and you don't need loads, how big is your tank?



Good point, that's probably some vital information. It's 350 litres, currently I've got flow around 2500L/hr with the current filter setup.

I've got 250ml of purigen in one of my filters right now but it needs regularly refreshed as there are some huge bits of wood in the tank. I'd like more in there certainly, but have no space to add it without removing sponges.


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2021)

Many reefers run "purigen reactors" On a tank as large as yours that would be the route I'd go.


----------



## Nick potts (22 Jan 2021)

Garuf said:


> Many reefers run "purigen reactors" On a tank as large as yours that would be the route I'd go.


Reactor is a good idea, a small inline one would be good for purigen.

Something like this In-line Fluidised Bed Filter For Tank Filtration Phosphate Reactor Carbon Media   | eBay

Shouldn't slow down flow through the filter to much as you wouldn't need to pack it with purigen


----------



## Epiphyte (22 Jan 2021)

Hmm this is a really interesting idea, thanks @Garuf @Nick potts 

One less plug and  just having it inline means, as you say, no filter bags.

I'll nip down my local shop tomorrow see what they have with regards to reactors. Venturing into that marine part of the store that my wallet makes me normally avoid!


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (22 Jan 2021)

You could easily make one yourself too with a small power head. The lower the flow the better, you just need enough for it to tumble you don’t need a vortex. The more contact time the more efficient and effective it will be.


----------



## Paul Kettless (22 Jan 2021)

The downside of using one of those reactors inline is that it will def reduce the flow of your existing filter.  As mentioned, used a lot in the marine side, I have used them for various things over the years, they work best when used in a sump with a powerhead/[pump with no head height.


----------



## Epiphyte (22 Jan 2021)

Hmm, I'm really trying not to reduce my flow as it's already a little lower than I'd like.

Looking at them online it seems that they're more pricey than the Oase Filtosmart 60 too, though potentially more efficient with the water flowing freely amongst the media. Though with a filter dedicated to polishing the water alone, is it really a worry not to be quite as efficient?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (22 Jan 2021)

I saw a YouTube video the other day and Purigen wasn’t specifically mentioned as such, but the guy intimated that certain unnamed chemical “products” can sometimes interfere with anaerobic bacteria. This reaction presented itself as increased nitrates. Anyone heard this?


----------



## Paul Kettless (22 Jan 2021)

personal choice, but I would have a second filter, and enjoy the extra flow. Im going to use 2 external filters on my setup just for that reason. extra space for whatever filtration media you want can never be a bad thing.


----------



## Zeus. (23 Jan 2021)

I have a little input on 'Purigen' which I got from @ceg4048 


ceg4048 said:


> I like Purigen - except for the price, of course.
> 
> I really dislike the term "polishing of water" because it's a meaningless phrase invented by someone who didn't really understand what these types of resins actually do. They use it, the water gets clearer but no one know why, so they invent a phrase based on some kind of metaphor, like polishing furniture.
> 
> ...



Thought it might help


----------



## papa_c (23 Jan 2021)

The final paragraph in CEG's reply sums it up for me.....water changes


----------



## Epiphyte (23 Jan 2021)

papa_c said:


> The final paragraph in CEG's reply sums it up for me.....water changes


Very true, and if I had a small tank and an easy setup for water changes then this wouldn't be an issue. But changing 175L of water more than once a week in a flat really isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Paul Kettless (23 Jan 2021)

Epiphyte said:


> Very true, and if I had a small tank and an easy setup for water changes then this wouldn't be an issue. But changing 175L of water more than once a week in a flat really isn't my idea of fun.


Look at something like the python, would be a lot less hassle


----------



## Epiphyte (26 Jan 2021)

Paul Kettless said:


> Look at something like the python, would be a lot less hassle


I have a Python and to get it to work at an acceptable speed I've got to have my tap running pretty fast, which uses a lot of water! So now I just use a gravel vac to start a syphon and drain it into the toilet and a hose pipe on my kitchen tap directly into the aquarium. It works fine but more than once a week is a chore (I'm one of those folks who do maintenance, not enjoy it!)

In other news, I bought a Filtosmart 60 and 500ml of purigen. I looked into reactors but they cost around double the price of the filtosmart. I'll just run the purigen in the biggest bag possible to keep movement up.

I did consider cutting the bag up and placing it over the inlet/outlet of the filter and running the purigen loose within the cannister, simulating a reactor, but I feel regenerating the purigen will be a challenge.


----------



## jaypeecee (26 Jan 2021)

Epiphyte said:


> I've got 250ml of purigen in one of my filters right now but it needs regularly refreshed as there are some huge bits of wood in the tank.


Hi @Epiphyte

I like to tackle the problem a_t source_. Is it not possible to reduce the amount/type of wood in your tank? Or, replace with a few more suitable rocks, perhaps?

JPC


----------



## Epiphyte (26 Jan 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Epiphyte
> 
> I like to tackle the problem a_t source_. Is it not possible to reduce the amount/type of wood in your tank? Or, replace with a few more suitable rocks, perhaps?
> 
> JPC


Potentially, yes, but equally it's a well established tank with excellent plant growth so I'm reluctant to re-scape it. I've been considering the whole tank being changed at some point to a rimless one, which will have a different scape, but that's a project for down the line.

For now, I'll give this a go, see how it works out.

Just fitted with a 3d printed bracket to keep it neat.


----------



## jaypeecee (26 Jan 2021)

Hi @Epiphyte 

Is that the _Oase Filtosmart 60_ you are holding? Is it not supplied with its own bracket? It looks interesting.

JPC


----------



## Paul Kettless (26 Jan 2021)

Epiphyte said:


> I have a Python and to get it to work at an acceptable speed I've got to have my tap running pretty fast, which uses a lot of water! So now I just use a gravel vac to start a syphon and drain it into the toilet and a hose pipe on my kitchen tap directly into the aquarium. It works fine but more than once a week is a chore (I'm one of those folks who do maintenance, not enjoy it!)
> 
> In other news, I bought a Filtosmart 60 and 500ml of purigen. I looked into reactors but they cost around double the price of the filtosmart. I'll just run the purigen in the biggest bag possible to keep movement up.
> 
> I did consider cutting the bag up and placing it over the inlet/outlet of the filter and running the purigen loose within the cannister, simulating a reactor, but I feel regenerating the purigen will be a challenge.


Funny, as for me the maintenance is the bit I look forward to weekly, and the bit I miss the most about not currently not having my tank running. Seems the filter should do the job,have to keep us all posted how you get on with it.

Those 3d printers fascinate me how they work


----------



## Epiphyte (26 Jan 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Epiphyte
> 
> Is that the _Oase Filtosmart 60_ you are holding? Is it not supplied with its own bracket? It looks interesting.
> 
> JPC



The Filtosmart 60 has a mount which is an optional £12-ish accessory. It looks fine for smaller tanks but it's not thick enough to go over the top of my rimmed tank. Not sure what it'll hang off (all the images show it on nano tanks of course) but the Juwel is 16.5mm thick. Honestly it's only a few hours of measuring, designing and pressing print on a mount myself, which also has the advantages of it being able to fit perfectly and I can integrate things like hose clamps to neaten it up.







Paul Kettless said:


> Funny, as for me the maintenance is the bit I look forward to weekly, and the bit I miss the most about not currently not having my tank running. Seems the filter should do the job,have to keep us all posted how you get on with it.
> 
> Those 3d printers fascinate me how they work



I don't mind it if I've got a relaxed day where I can take my time, but more often than not I'll be rushing it a little and ~175L of water does take time to change!

3D printers are great. Think of an idea, design it and before you know it you've got it in your hands!


----------



## jaypeecee (26 Jan 2021)

Hi @Epiphyte 

That sure is one of the smallest HOB filters I've ever seen.



Epiphyte said:


> 3D printers are great. Think of an idea, design it and before you know it you've got it in your hands!



Yes, I can well imagine that if I got my hands on a 3D printer, then I'd get nothing else done for a few weeks/months!

JPC


----------



## Epiphyte (27 Jan 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Epiphyte
> 
> That sure is one of the smallest HOB filters I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


Yes it's excellent, it sits about 100mm proud of the back of the tank yet still pumps out 300L/hr. It's a little noisy so I'll have to see what's going on inside as it doesn't sound right at all.

3D printing is a rabbit hole of a hobby, great fun though and in moments like this hugely useful. Look into an "Ender 3" if you want a good solid starter machine that won't break the bank.

The good news is this morning I found, after only 12hrs of on time, my water is clearer than ever before. I've used purigen in my filters for a while now but it's never looked this good. Looks like entirely unimpeded water flow around the media makes a huge difference to it's effectiveness. 

I'm going to double up my purigen volume tomorrow when some more arrives, still tempted to play with the idea of having it free flowing in the filter rather than bagged, but isn't experimenting half the fun of this hobby?


----------

